# Eingeschlossen im Netzwerk ohne Zugriff auf Router



## MIniMe_ (22. Februar 2004)

Hi there!

Ich sitze hier in einem Schulnetzwerk in den USA und habe in diesem einen Linuxserver laufen.
Durch die Tatsache dass es ein internes Netzwerk ist, kann man vom Internet nicht auf Rechner innerhalb des Netzwerkes zugreifen, natuerlich aber vom Netzwerk nach aussen.

Was fuer Moeglichkeiten gibt es, den Linuxserver in dem Rechner im Internet zugaenglich machen zu lassen?

Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, ich habe keinen Zugriff auf den verantwortlichen Router. Allerdings hatte ich daran gedacht, eine art Portforwarding auf einem anderem Computer im Internet einzurichten, auf welchen der Linuxserver im Netzwerk Zugriff hat.

Ideen?


Danke, MiniMe_


----------



## BingoXL (22. Februar 2004)

Wie willst du ein Portforwarding machen, wenn du keinen zugriff auf die router hast?

ich würde dir einen Portscan vorschlagen, - und den Server lässte dann über die
freien Ports laufen... 

Ich bezweifle aber, dass irgendwas Andres wie Port 80 frei ist.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Wie willst du einen Server über einen freien Port laufen lassen, wenn der Router ohne Einstellung nicht weiß an welcher lokalen IP der Linux-Rechner hängt 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## TheNBP (23. Februar 2004)

Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt wäre einen Tunnel nach draussen graben 
Soll heissen, Du baust vom Linuxrechner aus eine Verbindung zu einer Gegenstation auf (die Vollzugriff auf das Internet hat) und leitest sämtlichen Datenverkehr durch diese Station.
Unter Windows wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit ein VPN-Tunnel. 
Unter Linux sollte VPN genauso funktionieren. Zusätzlich gibt es so weit ich weiss in Linux auch die Möglichkeit über SSH einen Tunnel aufzubauen

Inwiefern das ganze allerdings dem Administrator des Netzwerkes gefällt sei dahinsgestellt....


----------



## MIniMe_ (23. Februar 2004)

Sorry, ich hab mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrueckt.



> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt wäre einen Tunnel nach draussen graben
> Soll heissen, Du baust vom Linuxrechner aus eine Verbindung zu einer Gegenstation auf (die Vollzugriff auf das Internet hat) und leitest sämtlichen Datenverkehr durch diese Station.
> *


Das war meine Idee.


> *Unter Windows wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit ein VPN-Tunnel.
> Unter Linux sollte VPN genauso funktionieren. Zusätzlich gibt es so weit ich weiss in Linux auch die Möglichkeit über SSH einen Tunnel aufzubauen*


Also nur VPN?
Hm. Mit dem SSH einen Tunnel zu machen, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings kenne ich mich mit dem SSH Protokoll nicht so gut aus.
Gibt es fuer solche Sachen schon irgendwelche Proxyprogramme, o.ae.?


> *Inwiefern das ganze allerdings dem Administrator des Netzwerkes gefällt sei dahinsgestellt.... *


Der wird nicht gefragt    

Danke, MiniMe_


----------



## TheNBP (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MIniMe_ _
> *
> Also nur VPN?
> Hm. Mit dem SSH einen Tunnel zu machen, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings kenne ich mich mit dem SSH Protokoll nicht so gut aus.
> ...


Sockcap ist imho ein Tool um beliebige Programme über einen Proxy oder ähnliches zu leiten.
Bei alle Lösungen die in Betracht kommen ist es unabdingbar das die Verbindung vom Linux Rechner im internen Netzwerk zur Gegenstation aufgebaut wird. Umgekehrt funktioniert es nicht ohne Portforwarding. Proxys funktionieren hier wahrscheinlich in der "falschen Richtung"

Zum Thema SSH-Tunnel findest Du hier Infos: http://linuxwiki.de/OpenSSH#head-758b4e0d6ae6c8ba8e495780c4f37695b9bbf4df (ob da die "Richtung" stimmt müsstest du mal prüfen).

Mit VPN müsste es auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## MIniMe_ (25. Februar 2004)

Super, danke Dir, ich schau mir das mal an.


----------

